# Sirius,XM Down After FCC Chairman Says Merger Not Allowed



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.amtddj.inlumen.com/bin/djstory?StoryId=CrA2TuaebqLqWmdCYodq


> NEW YORK (Dow Jones)--Shares of XM Satellite Radio Holdings Inc. (XMSR) and Sirius Satellite Radio Inc. (SIRI) dropped Wednesday after Kevin Martin, chairman of the Federal Communications Commission, said a merger between the two companies wouldn't be permitted under FCC rules.


More....


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Thank you. I listened to Sirius and they stink. I like XM better.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

You never listened to the Underground Garage which is my favorite of all the channels on both services. :lol:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

AWESOME!!!

Now can we all put this merger garbage behind us? It's not going to happen, never will happen, and the industry will be better off because of it.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Like I said on another forum, the cynical side of me thought "Since when did stock market pundits, movers and shakers ever concern themselves about silly things like the LAW?" All this talk ignored that basic, fundamental reality that it wasn't the FCC's opinion, or the tea leaves at the DoJ that would decide whether or not a merger was allowed - IT'S THE LAW.

Now, change the law and a merger becomes a possibility. Until then, it's all swamp gas.


----------

